# Pain Medication



## happyheidi321 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a pretty old Angora goat who has nerve damage and chronic pain in her bad leg. I would guess she is about 70 lbs? I had a horse who took Previcox daily... can a goat take that? What is the safest long term/effective pain medication for a goat? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would discuss that with your vet. Not sure on best medication for nerve damage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some pain meds long term, can do damage, I would do as suggested and talk to your vet, on what would be the best method.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

You would have to do some research for yourself to find out if this would work for goats, but I know for people with neuropathy, (a disease that damages and eventually kills nerves), Oatstraw and/or Skullcap infusions can regenerate nerve damage. An infusion for people is a really strong tea steeped for 4 to 8 hours.

I have a tincture recipe for pain in goats and dogs, but I would hesitate to use it long term. If you would like the recipe, let me know.


----------

